# Pożegnanie

## Poe

Witam,

Po dobrych kilku latach moderowania polską sekcją FGO, pora na emeryturę  :Smile:  Jednak studia i praca związane w niewielkim stopniu z Gentoo i ogólnie linuksem doprowadziły do tego, że mocno wypadłem z obiegu. 

Nie mówię, że odchodzę całkowicie z forum, na którym mam przyjemność gościć niemal 7 lat, ale będzie się to raczej ograniczało do obserwacji. 

Muszę jednak przyznać, że to już nie to samo forum, co jeszcze kilka lat temu, a może to ja się zmieniłem?...

No nic, robi się nostalgicznie, a na pewno z niecierpliwością oczekujecie na mojego następcę ; ) Zgodnie z Kurtem przedyskutowaliśmy, że najlepszym kandydatem będzie SlashBeast, który również od wielu lat służy tu dzielnie pomocą.

Zmiana nastąpi w najbliższym czasie. Prośba do administracji o 'zmianę warty' już została wysłana, kwestia pewnie kilku godzin/dni, aż to nastąpi  :Smile: 

dziękuję raz jeszcze!

PS

To nie znaczy, że dalej nie będę opierdzielać o naprawdę rażące błędy ortograficzne, co mam w zwyczaju robić od zawsze tutaj ; )

Marcin (Poe)

----------

## soban_

No coz, szkoda. Milej emerytury i przepraszam za bledy/problemy z mojej strony : ) zycze powodzenia na studiach, w pracy jak i w zyciu osobistym. *Poe wrote:*   

> najlepszym kandydatem będzie SlashBeast, który również od wielu lat służy tu dzielnie pomocą.

 Gratulacje i popieram wybor.

----------

## SlashBeast

Forum juz nie to bo i community inne. Kiedys gentoo bylo mainstreamem dla ricerow i advanced userow ktorzy lubili dlubac. Teraz malo kto normalny uzywa gentoo na produkcji, bo nie ma juz mitu o tym, ze gentoo jest najszybsze, a przy dzisiejszym hardware granica oplacalnosci takiego customowalnego systemu sie zaciera. Sam na boku dlubie sobie w crux'ie i przygotowuje go do maszyn wirtualnych, gdzie gentoo nie ma racji bytu. Teraz prym wiedze arch, jako, ze to dosc przyjazne distro i latwo pomodyfikowac pkgbuildy, jak potrzeba. Nie mniej jakos nie wyobrazam sobie, bym mial sobie darowac gentoo.

----------

## Poe

a no, społeczność się pozmieniała mocno, własnie z przyczyn, które Slash tu wymienił ładnie. 

Ja póki co, zostaję przy gentoo, jako system do codziennego użytku - firefox, kadu, open office - ale wszystko, cóż popadło u mnie już w stan sporego zaniedbania, nie mam czasu tego wszystkiego uaktualniać, przestawiać, a też z drugiej strony, nie chce mi się bawić w przestawianie systemu - jednak te dobre kilka lat robi swoje i pewnie dopóki nie sprawię sobie macbooka, gentoo pozostanie, a i tak "zawodowo" windows na innych maszynach, ze względu na photoshopa czy adobe premiere ostatnio. choć ze względu na pracę przy kamerze, komputer przestaje być potrzebny do zawodu stricte.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Poe, dzięki za świetną współpracę! Odwiedzaj nas czasem!   :Wink: 

----------

## Pryka

Farewell Poe  :Smile:  miłobyło poznać, szkoda że odchodzisz z moderki przywykłem do Ciebie jak i innych zresztą pewnie nie tylko ja. Zgadzam się z sobanem_, że Slash będzie godnym następcą.

----------

## matidz

...a pamietacie czasy przed 2005.1 (albo 2006.1) (to chyba pierwsza wersja z instalatorem byla)  :Wink: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Poe: A może by tak zrobić powtórkę ze zlotu krakowskiego?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Poe: A może by tak zrobić powtórkę ze zlotu krakowskiego?

 Ooo... to jest dobry pomysł!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

@Pryka, dzięki ; )

@matidz, szczerze, to pamiętam ogromny cyrk na forum, jak ukazała się ta wersja i co chwile zamykane wątki, bo ludzie nie wiedzieli jak to się je ; )

ja zaczynałem od 2004.1.

@canis_lupus, też o tym myślałem wczoraj ; ) jestem bardzo za, tylko, ze względu na to, że wywialo mnie bardzo na Dziki Wschód (Lublin), to rzadko bywam u siebie na Śląsku, czy ogólnie na południu, a la Kraków. A połączenia pociągowe/busowe są naprawdę kiepskie, także jeżeli o mnie chodzi, to bardziej okres tuż przed Wielkanocą (dosłownie dzień, dwa przed), albo tuż po (dzień, dwa po), albo jakoś wakacyjnie, typu lipiec, bo czerwiec to wiadomo, sesja, a ja jeszcze mam obronę licencjatu ; )

a Wasze terminy?

kurcze, nie wiem gdzie mi wcięło zdjęcia z naszego pierwszego(ostatniego) spotkania. muszę poszukać.

----------

## canis_lupus

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @canis_lupus, też o tym myślałem wczoraj ; ) jestem bardzo za, tylko, ze względu na to, że wywialo mnie bardzo na Dziki Wschód (Lublin), to rzadko bywam u siebie na Śląsku, czy ogólnie na południu, a la Kraków. A połączenia pociągowe/busowe są naprawdę kiepskie, także jeżeli o mnie chodzi, to bardziej okres tuż przed Wielkanocą (dosłownie dzień, dwa przed), albo tuż po (dzień, dwa po), albo jakoś wakacyjnie, typu lipiec, bo czerwiec to wiadomo, sesja, a ja jeszcze mam obronę licencjatu ; )
> 
> a Wasze terminy?
> ...

 

Wiesz, ja jestem miejscowy więc mnie najłatwiej się dostosować. Pamiętam z ostatniego spotkania, że zjawiłem się z żona pierwszy i siedzielismy na fontannie i strzelaliśmy kto idzie na zlot. 99% trafień. Czemu linuksiarza poznać na kilometr?

----------

## Poe

No, to oficjalnie powitajcie Slasha, jako nowego kat... moderatora ; )

a co do zlotu, to prawda, od razu można było poznać, ze ta banda pod fontanną to "nasi" ; )

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Dziękować Poe za kawał ciężkiej pracy. Wydaje mi się, że kiedy forum dobrze funkcjonuje, zaś moderator jest niezauważalny, to wszystko jest na swoim miejscu. 

Korzystając z okazji witam Slasha. Również uważam, że to jest słuszny i jak najbardziej trafny wybór.

Obu Panom życzę wszystkiego dobrego!

----------

## josel

Widzę, że forum z tradycją, to fajne.  :Smile: 

A co do advanced userów, którzy lubią dłubać, to chyba wśród dużej grupy ludzi na forum (w tym i mnie) po prostu brakuje już "advanced", reszta zostaje, jak była  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

----------

## arsen

Kopę lat  :Smile:  chociaż pewnie wiele nowych osób nie zna mojego nicka  :Very Happy: 

Widzę że i Poe przeszedł na zasłużoną emeryturkę, miłego wylegiwania się  :Smile: 

Pewnie każdy na tej "emeryturce" i tak raz na jakiś czas podgląda forum, chociażby z sentymentu. 

Kiedyś to było szalenie ruchliwe forum. Niegdyś w statystykach było drugim forum na świecie pod względem ruchu, tylko kiedy to było  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Kopę lat  chociaż pewnie wiele nowych osób nie zna mojego nicka 
> 
> Widzę że i Poe przeszedł na zasłużoną emeryturkę, miłego wylegiwania się 
> 
> 

 

a, dziękować ; ) jak dotarłem na fgo, to Ty wtedy byłeś moderatorem przez pewien czas : ) dawno to było

 *arsen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pewnie każdy na tej "emeryturce" i tak raz na jakiś czas podgląda forum, chociażby z sentymentu. 
> 
> Kiedyś to było szalenie ruchliwe forum. Niegdyś w statystykach było drugim forum na świecie pod względem ruchu, tylko kiedy to było 

 

ja właśnie zaglądnąłem z sentymentu, gdyż od jakiś 2 tygodni działam na Archu i sobie bardzo chwalę, ale na forum archa jeszcze nie zaglądałem. moze by tam zawojować stanowisko moda : P

a co w końcu ze Zlotem II?

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Teraz malo kto normalny uzywa gentoo na produkcji, bo nie ma juz mitu o tym, ze gentoo jest najszybsze, a przy dzisiejszym hardware granica oplacalnosci takiego customowalnego systemu sie zaciera.

 

A czy ma ktoś jakieś nowe, miarodajne dane dotyczące wydajności Gentoo i innych systemów? Zawsze mi się wydawało że w miarę jak rocesory będą coraz bardziej wydane, Gentoo będzie coraz bardziej popularne - jako że czas kompilacji dość systemu i pakietów dość mocno się skraca.

Co w takim razie przemawia że Wy jeszcze pozostajecie z Gentoo?

----------

## Crenshaw

 *Xywa wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   Teraz malo kto normalny uzywa gentoo na produkcji, bo nie ma juz mitu o tym, ze gentoo jest najszybsze, a przy dzisiejszym hardware granica oplacalnosci takiego customowalnego systemu sie zaciera. 
> 
> A czy ma ktoś jakieś nowe, miarodajne dane dotyczące wydajności Gentoo i innych systemów? Zawsze mi się wydawało że w miarę jak rocesory będą coraz bardziej wydane, Gentoo będzie coraz bardziej popularne - jako że czas kompilacji dość systemu i pakietów dość mocno się skraca.
> 
> Co w takim razie przemawia że Wy jeszcze pozostajecie z Gentoo?

 

Gentoo ssie mniej niz inne dystrybucje  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Xywa wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   Teraz malo kto normalny uzywa gentoo na produkcji, bo nie ma juz mitu o tym, ze gentoo jest najszybsze, a przy dzisiejszym hardware granica oplacalnosci takiego customowalnego systemu sie zaciera. 
> 
> A czy ma ktoś jakieś nowe, miarodajne dane dotyczące wydajności Gentoo i innych systemów? Zawsze mi się wydawało że w miarę jak rocesory będą coraz bardziej wydane, Gentoo będzie coraz bardziej popularne - jako że czas kompilacji dość systemu i pakietów dość mocno się skraca.
> 
> Co w takim razie przemawia że Wy jeszcze pozostajecie z Gentoo?

 

sentyment i przyzwyczajenie

----------

## Garrappachc

Możliwości customizacji, dostęp do nowinek technicznych, frajda z kompilacji, wygoda zarządzania systemem, sentyment, przyzwyczajenie.

----------

## sebas86

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> A czy ma ktoś jakieś nowe, miarodajne dane dotyczące wydajności Gentoo i innych systemów? Zawsze mi się wydawało że w miarę jak rocesory będą coraz bardziej wydane, Gentoo będzie coraz bardziej popularne - jako że czas kompilacji dość systemu i pakietów dość mocno się skraca.

  Nawet przy skopanych flagach ale z dobrze dobranym zestawem oprogramowania/bibliotek jest szybsze. Poza tym przyzwyczajenie i lenistwo - Gentoo siedzi od ponad 7lat na dysku i przetrwało 6 kolejnych maszyn w mniej lub bardziej zmienionej formie, ale tam gdzieś w głębi to jest to samo Gentoo, które instalowałem po raz pierwszy.  :Smile: 

PS. Jak bym mógł albo zobaczył chociaż cień szansy to zastąpiłbym Androida przez Gentoo na swoim telefonie!  :Razz: 

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> bo nie ma juz mitu o tym, ze gentoo jest najszybsze

 

Znalazłem dośc swieży i ciekawy test różnych dystrybucji, i okazało się że Chakra (bazująca na Archu) i Sabayon (bazujący na Gentoo) są ok. 10% wydajniejsze od Ubuntu:

http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2010/09/best-linux-distro-for-3d-performance.html

----------

## Pryka

 *Xywa wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   bo nie ma juz mitu o tym, ze gentoo jest najszybsze 
> 
> Znalazłem dośc swieży i ciekawy test różnych dystrybucji, i okazało się że Chakra (bazująca na Archu) i Sabayon (bazujący na Gentoo) są ok. 10% wydajniejsze od Ubuntu:
> 
> http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2010/09/best-linux-distro-for-3d-performance.html

 

No tak ale czy to ktoś tak naprawdę odczuwa? Niby 10% to sporo ale w dzisiejszej dobie superkomputerów kogo to obchodzi? Ludzie będą instalować distro które im się bardziej podoba bo i tak wszystko wszędzie tak samo działa.

----------

## Xywa

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Niby 10% to sporo ale w dzisiejszej dobie superkomputerów kogo to obchodzi?

 

Graczy? (ten test powyżej był w zasadzie dla graczy pod Linuxem)

Intel Core i5-2500K @ 3.30GHz	6,978	$216.99*

Intel Core i7-2600K @ 3.40GHz	9,468	$314.99*

W przykładzie powyżej za 35% szybszy procesor trzeba wydać 30% więcej lub 100$, wychodzi że te 10% to w kieszeni 33$  :Smile: 

Dane wg:

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html

Grafików animacji 3D? Mój kolega robi na studiach animacje 3D (Maya 3D, która także chodzi pod Linuxem), jego przeciętny komp liczy 1 klatkę w 5 minut czyli 12 klatek w godzinę, czyli licząc że animacja ma 24 klatki na sekundę, w 2 godziny robi 1 sekundę animacji. Przeciętny projekt liczy mu się w ok. 7 dni, wieć w tym przypadku 10% to 16 godzin  :Smile: 

----------

## sebas86

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Niby 10% to sporo ale w dzisiejszej dobie superkomputerów kogo to obchodzi?

  Ludzi, którzy mają dosyć takiego gadania i czekania aż im się coś zrobi - coś co kiedyś trwało 10% czasu bo było zrobione dobrze.  :Wink: 

----------

## Pryka

 *Xywa wrote:*   

>  *Pryka wrote:*   Niby 10% to sporo ale w dzisiejszej dobie superkomputerów kogo to obchodzi? 
> 
> Graczy? (ten test powyżej był w zasadzie dla graczy pod Linuxem)
> 
> Intel Core i5-2500K @ 3.30GHz	6,978	$216.99*
> ...

 

Wiesz z graczami na Linuksie to coś jak z wirusami na ten system, niby są ale nikt ich nigdy nie widział. Kto chce naprawdę doświadczyć tego czym są gry nie obejdzie się bez Windowsa nie ma co nawet dyskutować. Obecnie kupiłem sobie Wiedźmina 2 i zanim doczekam się jako takiego wsparcia pod Wine to osiwieje. Wolę wydać dodatkowo na Windowsa te 200zł i mieć święty spokój.

A graficy animacji 3D do renderowania wykorzystują inny rodzaj kart graficznych które nie nadają się do grania więc albo ktoś renderuje albo gra  :Very Happy: , a odpalanie kolosów jak Maya, AutoCAD czy PhotoShopCS na wine jest średnio mądre. Próbowałem pracować w AutoCadzie pod Wine, skończyło się na próbowaniu i tyle.

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *Pryka wrote:*   Niby 10% to sporo ale w dzisiejszej dobie superkomputerów kogo to obchodzi?  Ludzi, którzy mają dosyć takiego gadania i czekania aż im się coś zrobi - coś co kiedyś trwało 10% czasu bo było zrobione dobrze. 

 

Daj mi przykład na co teraz zwykły user czeka i narzeka, i dzięki temu, że Gentoo jest szybsze wybierze je, bo w tym środowisku mu się szybciej to wykona. Ciekawi mnie to niezmiernie  :Smile:  Bo na pewno nie kompilacja  :Very Happy:  Każdy woli teraz paczki .deb czy .rpm

----------

## Xywa

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> a odpalanie kolosów jak Maya, AutoCAD czy PhotoShopCS na wine jest średnio mądre

 

ale ja nie mówie o wine. Maya ma natywną wersje pod Linuxa:

 *Quote:*   

> The 64-bit version of Maya 2012 software will support the following operating systems:
> 
>  Microsoft® Windows 7 Professional operating system
> 
>  Microsoft Windows Vista Business x64 (SP2)
> ...

 

W średnich i dużych zachodnich studiach (największe wykorzystują systemu UNIXOWE), animacje 3D liczy się na "render farm" gdzie czasami są setki komputerów. Ponieważ tam przestrzega się prawa autorskiego, wykorzystanie setek licencji na Windowsa czy Maca pod każdą stacje graficzną oznaczałoby ogromne koszty. Z tego powodu Linux jest idealny, a Red Hat Entrprise idealnie wspiera takie idee. Przykadowo:

 *Quote:*   

> A Linux-based production pipeline is a perfect choice for a major motion picture like The Spiderwick Chronicles, with its many goblins and magical creatures. Hollywood has been the realm of Linux since 1997, when the movie Titanic proved that Linux can do big computer graphics jobs like rendering a sinking ocean liner. With an industry tradition of using UNIX-based operating systems for high-computation jobs, and due to the better, faster, cheaper nature of Linux, every major effects or animation movie today is produced using Linux. Visual effects facilities ILM and Tippett Studio each created visual effects for Spiderwick. Having multiple effects houses work on the same movie became common after 2003 when The Matrix Reloaded used a dozen effects houses.

 

Mój kolega używa Windowsa, ale jak wspomniałem, generowanie filmu trwa ok. 7 dni i ogromnie obciąża system, wieć dokupił dwa stacjonarne komputery na których chcę postawić Linuxa Ubuntu, ale spróbujemy też Gentoo. Kompilacja systemu jest co prawda uciążliwsz niż instalacja z paczek, ale jeżeli na każdy tydzień renderów będzie można zaoszczędzić choć z 10 godzin - to w miesiącu będzie już ponad 40 godzin do przodu, więc czas użyty na instalacje Gentoo zwróci się z nawiązką. CCo do Windowsa, bez sensu byłoby dla niego dokupowanie dwóch licencji Windows na te stcje  :Smile: 

Co do PhotoShopa, poniżej prace wwykonane w Gimpie studenta I roku.

http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs51/f/2009/313/b/2/Soul_by_Blervakh.jpg

http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/058/8/9/three_friends_by_sanchiko-d3ak083.jpg

----------

## Pryka

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ale ja nie mówie o wine. Maya ma natywną wersje pod Linuxa:
> 
> The 64-bit version of Maya 2012 software will support the following operating systems:
> ...

 

Maya to mała kropla jest masa profesjonalnego oprogramowania które wymaga Windowsa...

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> W średnich i dużych zachodnich studiach (największe wykorzystują systemu UNIXOWE), animacje 3D liczy się na "render farm" gdzie czasami są setki komputerów. Ponieważ tam przestrzega się prawa autorskiego, wykorzystanie setek licencji na Windowsa czy Maca pod każdą stacje graficzną oznaczałoby ogromne koszty. Z tego powodu Linux jest idealny, a Red Hat Entrprise idealnie wspiera takie idee.

 

Tylko co z tego wynika? Że Linux/Unix jest wykorzystywany tylko i wyłącznie jako wół pociągowy przez swoją skalowalność... Coś jak robotnik fizyczny. Liczy tylko animację... a cała robota grafików i tak jest odwalana na komputerach z Windowsem i zaawansowanym oprogramowaniu graficznym. Gdyby Windows miał możliwość łączenia w klastry pewnie i na tym polu wyparłby już Linuksa.

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Co do PhotoShopa, poniżej prace wwykonane w Gimpie studenta I roku.
> 
> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs51/f/2009/313/b/2/Soul_by_Blervakh.jpg
> 
> http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/058/8/9/three_friends_by_sanchiko-d3ak083.jpg

 

No tak, tyle że znajdź mi konkretny odpowiednik dla AutoCAD, tylko nie podawaj tych pseudo programów które mają swoją wersję pod Linuksem bo to z kadowskiego programu to ma tylko człon w nazwie i nic więcej i taka jest prawda... Pracowałem w AutoCadzie w firmie architektonicznej więc wiem co mówię, nie ma jakiejkolwiek konkurencji.

Co do GIMP'a nie wypowiem się nie jestem grafikiem a programu używam sam jak coś chcę "poświrować" ze zdjęciami. Ale sytuacja wygląda pewnie jak ta którą niżej opisałem.

Drugi problem leży w tym, że wszystkie prywatne czy państwowe firmy są mocno zakorzenione w płatnym oprogramowaniu firm trzecich, i nawet gdybym na siłę chciał kreślić w jakimś proCadzie czy innym cudzie to oni albo potem w ogóle nie odpalą rysunku albo będą takie niezgodności jak między OOo a MSOFFICE co w przypadku tych dwóch programów można jeszcze znieść, ale w przypadku CADA nie, bo tam liczą się setne milimetrów i nikt nie będzie za każdym razem wertował rysunków które są nakreślone na arkuszu wielkość całego domu... Nie będę dalej opisywał co się dzieje z firmy inżynieryjnej wyjdzie zły rysunek ile jest pieprzenia za przeproszeniem żeby to odkręcić i przy okazji kar.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *Pryka wrote:*   

>  *Xywa wrote:*   
> 
> ale ja nie mówie o wine. Maya ma natywną wersje pod Linuxa:
> 
> The 64-bit version of Maya 2012 software will support the following operating systems:
> ...

 

To zalezy od punktu siedzenia. Ja jeszcze do niedawna powiedzialbym ze jest masa profesjonalnego oprogramowania ktore wymaga UNIX'a a Linux to dla nich jakas nowosc  :Wink: 

Wersje na Windowsa tych programow juz sie pojawily ale Linux jest nadal "first-class citizen".

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Xywa wrote:*   W średnich i dużych zachodnich studiach (największe wykorzystują systemu UNIXOWE), animacje 3D liczy się na "render farm" gdzie czasami są setki komputerów. Ponieważ tam przestrzega się prawa autorskiego, wykorzystanie setek licencji na Windowsa czy Maca pod każdą stacje graficzną oznaczałoby ogromne koszty. Z tego powodu Linux jest idealny, a Red Hat Entrprise idealnie wspiera takie idee. 
> 
> Tylko co z tego wynika? Że Linux/Unix jest wykorzystywany tylko i wyłącznie jako wół pociągowy przez swoją skalowalność... Coś jak robotnik fizyczny. Liczy tylko animację... a cała robota grafików i tak jest odwalana na komputerach z Windowsem i zaawansowanym oprogramowaniu graficznym. Gdyby Windows miał możliwość łączenia w klastry pewnie i na tym polu wyparłby już Linuksa.

 

Ekhm.

http://www.microsoft.com/hpc/en/us/default.aspx

http://www.top500.org/stats/list/36/osfam

Windows HPC zwykle wywoluje napady wesolosci lub pytania "ktokolwiek slyszal/ktokolwiek wie czy ktos tego uzywal".

----------

## soban_

[OT]Popre tutaj @Pryka a wynika to z tego - ze darmowe/otwarte oprogramowanie nie musi dzialac dobrze, poniewaz nie ma cisnienia ze trzeba cos naprawic. Odwrotnie jest gdy placimy za cos - to i mozemy "wymagac" (no moze nie zawsze - bo wszyscy znajac jako-tako Windowsa) bo gdy jest jakis blad, to szybko pojawia sie duza ilosc zgloszen typu: "Zaplacilismy - a to nie dziala?! - Idziemy do konkurencji!" W ten sposob wlasnie tworcy wszelkiego rodzaju oprogramowania platnego musza tworzyc lepsze programy od darmowego, presja powoduje to iz tworzenie darmowych narzedzi zostala wyparta - pod wzgledem jakosci jak i funkcjonalnosci. Z reszta inaczej sprawa wyglada, jak kazdego dnia przychodzi pare osob i pracuje nad dana rzecza, a inaczej gdy jest to "haupniczo" robione - oczywiscie sa jak zwykle wyjatki. Co do wine nie bede sie wypowiadac, bo wszyscy wiedza jak to dziala. I wlasnie stad wynika to iz na system, ktory jest darmowy ciezko jest tworzyc oprogramowanie majac na uwadze to ze nie zawsze dostaniemy wsprace, co za tym idzie nasze oprogramowanie tez na tym ucierpi. To tak jak uzytkownik narzekalby ze windows jest przyczyna tego ze padl mu wiatraczek w komputerze i komputer przez to sie zawiesza.[/OT]

Dlaczego gentoo? - Ten sam powod co u innych, czyli przyzwyczajenie, sentyment no i wrazenie ze ma sie wieksza kontrole i stabilnosc niz w innych dystrybucjach. Jednak byc moze to tylko wrazenie, znowu kontrprzyklad to flash (-: chociaz tez nie wiem jak sprawa wyglada w innych distrach.

----------

## Pryka

Podpisuje się pod Tobą @soban_ łapami i nogami  :Very Happy: 

@Crenshaw no dobra nie wiedziałem o tym fajnie, ale dalej nic z tego nie wynika. Możemy polemizować co lepsze co wydajniejsze, ale nic nie zmieni tego, że liczba użytkowników używających Linuksa to dalej granica błędu statystycznego, i nic się nie zmieniło w ciągu 30lat.

A Linuks wygrywa w klastrach bo można w nim pogrzebać zajrzeć pod maskę, w Windowsie już tak nie zrobisz wyklikasz albo wystukasz w cmd albo nie, w Linuksie możesz sobie sprecyzować dopisać, usunąć niepotrzebną część kodu i naprawić błędy samemu zamiast czekać. Ktoś kto łączy 1000 komputerów ma o tym pojęcie, ale grafik komputerowy zatrudniony w jakimś PIXARZE ma będzie się gimnastykował, zainstaluje Win + narzędzie i tyle.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> [OT]Popre tutaj @Pryka a wynika to z tego - ze darmowe/otwarte oprogramowanie nie musi dzialac dobrze, poniewaz nie ma cisnienia ze trzeba cos naprawic. Odwrotnie jest gdy placimy za cos - to i mozemy "wymagac" (no moze nie zawsze - bo wszyscy znajac jako-tako Windowsa) bo gdy jest jakis blad, to szybko pojawia sie duza ilosc zgloszen typu: "Zaplacilismy - a to nie dziala?! - Idziemy do konkurencji!" W ten sposob wlasnie tworcy wszelkiego rodzaju oprogramowania platnego musza tworzyc lepsze programy od darmowego, presja powoduje to iz tworzenie darmowych narzedzi zostala wyparta - pod wzgledem jakosci jak i funkcjonalnosci. Z reszta inaczej sprawa wyglada, jak kazdego dnia przychodzi pare osob i pracuje nad dana rzecza, a inaczej gdy jest to "haupniczo" robione - oczywiscie sa jak zwykle wyjatki. Co do wine nie bede sie wypowiadac, bo wszyscy wiedza jak to dziala. I wlasnie stad wynika to iz na system, ktory jest darmowy ciezko jest tworzyc oprogramowanie majac na uwadze to ze nie zawsze dostaniemy wsprace, co za tym idzie nasze oprogramowanie tez na tym ucierpi. To tak jak uzytkownik narzekalby ze windows jest przyczyna tego ze padl mu wiatraczek w komputerze i komputer przez to sie zawiesza.[/OT]
> 
> Dlaczego gentoo? - Ten sam powod co u innych, czyli przyzwyczajenie, sentyment no i wrazenie ze ma sie wieksza kontrole i stabilnosc niz w innych dystrybucjach. Jednak byc moze to tylko wrazenie, znowu kontrprzyklad to flash (-: chociaz tez nie wiem jak sprawa wyglada w innych distrach.

 

W idealnym swiecie (albo w malej skali np. malej firmy) jest tak jak piszesz - w sensie  "Zaplacilismy - a to nie dziala?! - Idziemy do konkurencji!"  :Wink: 

W prawdziwym swiecie sa jeszcze takie rzeczy jak:

1. koszt migracji z jednego rozwiazania na drugie

2. "nie mozemy zreprodukowac waszego buga a poza wami nikt nic nie zglasza, nie mozemy pomoc" 

3. "mozemy zreprodukowac waszego buga, wszyscy go zglaszaja ale i tak mamy was w d..." - z roznych powodow

4. planned obsolescence - "produkt juz nie jest wspierany, prosze kupic nowa wersje"

Poza tym:

 *Quote:*   

> "Zaplacilismy - a to nie dziala?! - Idziemy do konkurencji!"

 

Jak myslisz komu bedzie bardziej sie chcialo poprawic blad:

firmie ktora ma zamkniety produkt i tylko ona moze to zrobic (moze sie jej oplacac albo i nie)

firmie ktora robi support do otwartego produktu i jak cos Ci sie nie spodoba to mozesz ich zmienic na 5 innych (a produkt zostawic)

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> @Crenshaw no dobra nie wiedziałem o tym fajnie, ale dalej nic z tego nie wynika. Możemy polemizować co lepsze co wydajniejsze, ale nic nie zmieni tego, że liczba użytkowników używających Linuksa to dalej granica błędu statystycznego, i nic się nie zmieniło w ciągu 30lat. 

 

Żeś się podłożył...  :Wink:  Zmieniło się - 30 lat temu nie było Linuksa.

----------

## Pryka

O jezu nieważne ile temu był wielki problem, tak czy siak to nie zmienia sensu tego co powiedziałem, margines błędu.

----------

## Xywa

A widzieliście serie Windows 7 vs Linux na YouTube?

http://www.youtube.com/user/lienucksfails2

----------

## sebas86

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> A widzieliście serie Windows 7 vs Linux na YouTube?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/lienucksfails2

  To, że multimedia na Linuksie leżą i kwiczą wie każdy użytkownik Linuksa. Niestety chociaż przez ostatnie 10 lat zmieniło się sporo (pamiętam pierwsze sterowniki Nvidii, to był czad dopiero  :Smile: ) to jednak nadal multimedia są lekko w tyle. Można posądzać Nividię, Intela, AMD o olewactwo ale tak naprawdę do bani jest także infrastruktura i poszatkowanie modułów odpowiedzialnych za różne rzeczy na części - niby to w stylu Uniksa i dobre ale wiadomo jak wypływa na wydajność...

Filmiki fajne może komuś tam wyżej dygnie na ego trochę.  :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

@Crenshaw no ale wlasnie zeby uniknac tej sytulacji - unika sie pod tym wzgledem Linuxa. Po co psuc sobie marke? Prosty przyklad zrobilem sobie gre na flasha. Zakladamy ze flash dziala tylko na Linuxe. Ile osob dzisiaj by dzwonil z Gentoo ze nie moga pograc? To taki troche z d... przyklad - ale masz realny, lepiej sie nie pakowac w cos - co moze okazac sie pozniej problemem ustalonym od gory. W Windowsie wyglada sytulacja inaczej, bedzie mial taki nacisk z roznych firm, ze w koncu to naprawia - a tutaj nie ma zadnych podstaw, aby naciskac na ludzi ktorzy tworza Linuxa - bo robia to z wlasnej woli. No mozemy co najwyzej pomarudzic na forum, ze flash nie dziala... ( :

----------

## Crenshaw

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> @Crenshaw no ale wlasnie zeby uniknac tej sytulacji - unika sie pod tym wzgledem Linuxa. Po co psuc sobie marke? Prosty przyklad zrobilem sobie gre na flasha. Zakladamy ze flash dziala tylko na Linuxe. Ile osob dzisiaj by dzwonil z Gentoo ze nie moga pograc? To taki troche z d... przyklad - ale masz realny, lepiej sie nie pakowac w cos - co moze okazac sie pozniej problemem ustalonym od gory. W Windowsie wyglada sytulacja inaczej, bedzie mial taki nacisk z roznych firm, ze w koncu to naprawia - a tutaj nie ma zadnych podstaw, aby naciskac na ludzi ktorzy tworza Linuxa - bo robia to z wlasnej woli. No mozemy co najwyzej pomarudzic na forum, ze flash nie dziala... ( :

 

A dlaczego to Linux odpowiada za to ze flash od Adobe nie dziala? Czy jak na windowsie jakis program nie dziala to zawsze odpowiada Microsoft (pomijajac programy MS)?

Mieszasz argumenty z dwoch poziomow. Jako user programu flashowego rzeczywiscie nie mozna zrobic zbyt wiele - i jedyna roznica in plus windowsa w tym przykladzie to to ze jest jednorodne srodowisko instalacyjne (Ci ludzie nie maja z tym problemu: http://www.humblebundle.com/).

Natomiast jako firma sensowniej jest miec zrodla (nie musza byc otwarte) swojego programu i zrodla systemu na ktorym chodzi. Wtedy niezaleznie od tego co bedzie trzeba poprawic mozesz sobie wynajac ludzi ktorzy to zrobia. Zaden zamkniety program (a juz zwlaszcza na zamknietym systemie) nie ma takiej zalety.

----------

## soban_

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> A dlaczego to Linux odpowiada za to ze flash od Adobe nie dziala? Czy jak na windowsie jakis program nie dziala to zawsze odpowiada Microsoft (pomijajac programy MS)?

 Zgodze sie, ale mowiac brzydko ze strony uzytkownika - "Co to mnie obchodzi? - To ma dzialac, trzeba bylo zapewnic warunki kompatybilne. Rownie dobrze mogl Pan to stworzyc na kartce papieru, jak ja moge teraz tego uzyc jak nie dziala?" (dlatego wyzej napisalem ten przyklad z wiatrakiem i zawieszajacym sie windowsem)

Wiesz chodzi mi tutaj tez o wsparcie, sterowniki i ogolnie wszystko. Ciezko jest zaprzeczyc - ze z windowsem jest latwiej, bo ma wiekszy wspracie. Chociaz zdarzaja sie wyjatki. Wiem ze troche mieszam te argumenty, jednak ciezko jest ich nie mieszac. Jesli sprawe sprowadzimy do tego punktu widzenia - to mozna powiedziec ze Linux to sam kernel, a oprogramowanie ktore jest z nim zwiazane - nie nalezy do jego czesci, bo jest tylko dodatkiem. Dla mnie osobiscie jest to integracyjna calosc, ktora tworzy caly system operacyjny...

Co do argumenty posiadania zrodel, to nie kazda firma ma kase, czas i mozliwosci na to, aby zglebiac zrodla i wdrazac programistow w kod po to zeby poprawic buga, za ktorego odpowiedziala jest niekompatybilna podkladka pod myszke... - znowu argument z czapy, ale tak jest. Nie bedziesz poprawiac wszystkiego co jest zwiazane z programem, ktory tworzy dana firma - bo w koncu stworzysz nowy system dzialajacy z livecd wlasnym do tego sprzet tez scisle zwiazany z oprogramowanie - a przeciez nie o to w tym chodzi  bo w koncu nikt tego nie kupi. W ten oto sposob mozemy zasypywac sie caly czas argumentami, za i przeciw - ja po prostu ma na ten temat swoje zdanie. Najlepiej potwierdza to popularnosc windowsa - dlaczego tak jest? A no dlatego, co wyzej napisalem. Trzeba w koncu oprzec sie ramieniem na kims, bo tworzac wszytko od zera - to firma zbankrutuje na samym tworzeniu srodowiska pracy dla uzytkownika - sa wyjatki jak zwykle np Mac OS. Smutne to, ale prawdziwe. Moze kiedys nastapi przelom i Linux dostanie porzadne wsparcie z platych firm - osobiscie bym nie mial nic przeciwko, nawet gdybym dostawal dzialajace poprawnie aplikacje bez zrodel, za ktore bym placil. Oczywiscie nie chodzi mi tutaj o platnego RedHata bo nie w tym rzecz, chodzmi mi o programy.

Mam nadzieje ze nie uznacie mnie za fana windowsa - bo tak nie jest, tez macie rozne doswiadczenie z uzywaniem Linuxa i wlasne zdanie. Jednak kiedys na pytanie do szefa, czemu nie uzywamy VirtualBoxa odpowiedzial mi ze nie mamy czas na darmowe oprogramowanie - co bylo skroceniem tego co wyzej opisalem.

----------

## Pryka

Ja też bym miał głęboko w tyłku Linuksa jak bym był programistą z jakiejś wielkiej korporacji produkującej dajmy na to karty graficzne... Windows jest jasno sprecyzowany a jego wersje można policzyć na palcach jednej ręki... no jak ktoś uparty na na dwóch nawet... a Linux ma 300+ różnych dystrybucji z dupy wyjętych... z czego kompatybilne ze sobą są dwie na krzyż... Ja się wcale tym programistom nie dziwię, że te ich sterowniki działają jak by chciały i nie mogły... Pewnie walnąłem już jakiegoś babola i zaraz mnie ktoś pociśnie i powie, że się nie znam na powstawaniu programowania etc. etc. etc. So what? Łatwiej zrobić sterowniki na Windowsa który udziela wsparcia i ma kilka wersji a wszystkie ze sobą są cholernie kompatybilne(nie oszukujmy się) Niż, sterowniki do Linuksa który ma 40 developerów od wszystkiego i niczego i 3tys dystrybucji niby takich samych, ale w każdej musi być sprecyzowane oprogramowanie i inne repozytorium bo nie zadziała O_o

Takie utopijne gadanie ale gdyby devowie dawno połączyli siły założę się, że Linux jako jeden porządny system momentalnie został by dostrzeżony jako duży potencjał na rynku przez wielkie korporacje, i sytuacja by się zmieniła, ale to się nigdy nie zmieni, codziennie jest nowe distro... Nie dziwota, że wsze wszędzie nasrane za przeproszeniem...

----------

## Belliash

@Pryka nie koniecznie. Zalezy od rodzaju oprogramowania. Jezeli mowimy o aplikacjach biurowych czy jakichs wyspecjalizowanych (edytory audio, video, aplikacje typu CAD, wspomagajace projektowanie i tworzenie), to masz racje. Ale gdy zaczynamy mowic o jakims oprogramowaniu sieciowym, to bym sie powaznie zastanowil. Wkoncu systemu z rodziny unix zdominowaly rynek serwerow.

Zgadzam sie takze o do ilosci dystrybucji - jest ich zdecydowanie za duzo. Wystarczylo by kilka, gora kilkanascie skoncentrowanych na roznych grupach odbiorcow. Tudziez mozna by bylo wyroznic 1-2 distro przeznaczone dla serwerow, cos dla bardziej zaawansowanych uzytkownikow, czy wrecz ricerow, jak nigdys gentoo, LFS, cos jak Arch, i kilka desktopowych... Dzis niestety wszystko sprowadza sie do tego ze tworzone sa kolejne maluskie dystrybucje, tylko po to aby byly. Tutaj zdecydowana przewage ma freebsd - jest jednolity. Niestety nie nadaje sie w wiekszosci przypadkow na desktop.

Wydaje mi sie ze brakuje czegos na rynku systemow operacyjnych - jeszcze jednego gracza, ktory stworzylby (nawet komercyjne, o ile nie zbyt drogie) rozwiazanie bazujace na jadrze Linuksa, badz BSD. Tutaj mozna by wspomniec o OSX, tylko to system bardziej zamkniety w sobie - legalnie sie tego na PC uzywac nie da, a nie kazdy chce przeplacac za komputery Apple i nie kazdemu przypaa do gustu interfejs OS X. Gdyby ten system mozna bylo legalnie uruchomic na kazdym komputerze i dawal do wyboru interfejs uzytkownika, moglby byc niezla alternatywa. Tak, wiem, mozna doinstalowac XOrg i np KDE, ale wtedy zegnamy sie z Aqua i ze wszystkimi aplikacjami dla OSX (np Ms Office) wiec i sens instalacji poddac mozna watpliwosci  :Wink: 

----------

## Pryka

Dopisałeś co ja pominąłem, zgadzam się z Tobą w sumie nie mam nic więcej do dodania  :Smile: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Wiesz z graczami na Linuksie to coś jak z wirusami na ten system, niby są ale nikt ich nigdy nie widział.

 

Nie sądze bym był aż niewidzialny. Nie gram w najnowsze gierki stworzone pod windows, to fakt.

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Kto chce naprawdę doświadczyć tego czym są gry nie obejdzie się bez Windowsa nie ma co nawet dyskutować. Obecnie kupiłem sobie Wiedźmina 2 i zanim doczekam się jako takiego wsparcia pod Wine to osiwieje. Wolę wydać dodatkowo na Windowsa te 200zł i mieć święty spokój.

 

Popularność windowsa wymusza pisanie gry na windowsa. I vice-versa.

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Co w takim razie przemawia że Wy jeszcze pozostajecie z Gentoo?

 

Duża konfigurowalność i prostota, dobra dokumentacja. Nie lubie jak system za dużo rzeczy robi za mnie.

Bo często nie robi to co by sie chciało.

Rozważam postawienie w końcu coś innego, głównie chodzi o jakieś oprogramowanie którego nie ma w portage o ile będzie w innych distrach. Ale nie porównywałem tego jeszcze, trzeba mieć czas, i  miejsce na dysku.

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> A widzieliście serie Windows 7 vs Linux na YouTube?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/lienucksfails2

 

Filmiki są śmieszne raczej. Zaletą systemu nie zawsze jest szybkość określonych aplikacji. A jakość oprogramowania jest różna. To prawda.  :Wink: 

Cała dyskusja windows vs linux jest bez sensu, znam rzeczy nie działające albo tu albo tu. Dwa różne systemy, stworzone w inny sposób.

----------

## Garrappachc

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> A widzieliście serie Windows 7 vs Linux na YouTube?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/lienucksfails2

 

To mało trafia w sedno. Ten gość wymaga głównie od Linuksa, by był Windowsem i jest przez to nieobiektywny. Otwieranie dokumentów Exelowskich pod OOo... Wiadomo, kto lepiej wypadnie  :Wink:  Nie ma tam np. porównania szybkości systemu po miesiącu użytkowania, bezpieczeństwa w sieci, nie ma tam nic o możliwościach Linuksa, jeżeli chodzi o nowinki techniczne, nie ma tam nic na temat konfigurowalności, łatwości używania i instalowania programów. Z kilkoma rzeczami się zgadzam, ale w większości to mało profesjonalne testy, zrobione tak, aby windows wypadł najlepiej.

----------

## Pryka

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> Nie sądze bym był aż niewidzialny. Nie gram w najnowsze gierki stworzone pod windows, to fakt.

 

Ze strony środowiska graczy jesteś, bo dla mnie tego co jest na Linuksie to grami nie można nazwać, ja w przeciwieństwie do Ciebie jestem zapalonym graczem, i rypię praktycznie we wszelkie nowości. Więc dokładnie widzę jak to jest, z mojego wieloletniego doświadczenia zauważyłem tylko, że raz ID SOFTWARE nie olewało Linuksa, co nie trwało długo.

----------

## Aktyn

 *Pryka wrote:*   

>  *Aktyn wrote:*   Nie sądze bym był aż niewidzialny. Nie gram w najnowsze gierki stworzone pod windows, to fakt. 
> 
> Ze strony środowiska graczy jesteś, bo dla mnie tego co jest na Linuksie to grami nie można nazwać

 

Jasne, gry to nie gry.   :Rolling Eyes:  ciekawe rzeczy tu opowiadasz. Mógłbym powiedzieć, że ładna grafika też gry nie czyni.

Bo czy gra jest grą, to jest subiektynwe odczucie. Hahahaha....  

Tak, masowym graczem nie jestem, ale gram raz na jakiś czas. Jakby te gierki nie były tak "poblokowane" na windowsowy sposób, to nawet bym grał częściej.

Jako ciekawostke powiem, że uruchamiając troche dem z demosceny, większość poszła na linuksie na wine. A na windowsie się wykrzaczała. Co mnie niezmiernie zdziwiło.

----------

## Pryka

@Aktyn nie będę z Tobą polemizował na tym polu, skoro nie interesuje Cię masowe granie, to raczej nigdy mnie nie zrozumiesz, i kolego grafika ma tutaj mało do gadania, bardzo mało. Bo ostatnio rozpłynąłem się przy Gemini Rue http://www.gry-online.pl/S016.asp?ID=16127 nowa gra wykonana w starym dobrym oldskulowym stylu, jestem zapaleńcem gram od czasów Amigi, Atari, NES'a, Pegazusa i innych platform, grakika tutaj nie ma znaczenia.

Nie ma na Linuksa gier które by mnie interesowały, przeróbki mario w którym sterujemy pingwinem i inne tego typu produkcje mnie nie interesują...

Póki Linux będzie miał tyle dystrybucji co użytkowników a większość z nich będzie się różnić czcionką to Windows zawsze będzie.

Po blokowane na Windowsowy sposób? Hmm?

----------

## Aktyn

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Nie ma na Linuksa gier które by mnie interesowały, przeróbki mario w którym sterujemy pingwinem i inne tego typu produkcje mnie nie interesują...

 

Uprawiasz coś co się nazywa masło maślane. Gracz to osoba co gra w gry których nie ma pod linukem, a najlepiej takie w jakie grasz ty. A jak już ktoś gra w inne to nie gracz.

To że nie ma wielu gier na linuxa bądź też nie pójda pod wine, jest dużo. Sporo jednak jest takich co działają. Ta samo jak są gry tylko na konsole a nie ma na PC i vice-versa. Nie czyni to nikogo że nie jest graczem. Choć pewnie uboższym o jakieś produkcje.

Technicznie się nie wypowiadam. Bo za duży offtop wyjdze  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

Ja tylko 1 rzecz dodam apropo grania... 2 przypadki... Windows vs Gentoo + Wine.

1) Jedi Academy na starym kompi z Geforce 2mx 32MB pamięci - pod Windowsem - zdarzył się lag w 640x480. Pod Linuksem gra chodziła płynnie w 800x600.

2) Fifa (bodajrze 2010). Przy łądowaniu meczu migały piłki.... Pod Windowsem trwało to 2-3 minuty. Pod Linuksem, ... 3-4 sekundy?  :Smile: 

To chyba o czyms swiadczy?

Tylko brakuje czegos jak DirectX (oczywiscie w wersji natywnej) oraz firmy ktora zajelaby sie promocja. Bo jezeli chociaz w czesci przypadkow pod Linuskem gry dzialalyby plynniej, to albo daloby sie grac na starszym sprzecie w nowe tytuly, albo te same gry moglyby miec nieco lepsza grafike i/lub akcje (np wiecej AI).

----------

## Pryka

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

>  *Pryka wrote:*   Nie ma na Linuksa gier które by mnie interesowały, przeróbki mario w którym sterujemy pingwinem i inne tego typu produkcje mnie nie interesują... 
> 
> Uprawiasz coś co się nazywa masło maślane. Gracz to osoba co gra w gry których nie ma pod linukem, a najlepiej takie w jakie grasz ty. A jak już ktoś gra w inne to nie gracz.
> 
> To że nie ma wielu gier na linuxa bądź też nie pójda pod wine, jest dużo. Sporo jednak jest takich co działają. Ta samo jak są gry tylko na konsole a nie ma na PC i vice-versa. Nie czyni to nikogo że nie jest graczem. Choć pewnie uboższym o jakieś produkcje.
> ...

 

Dobra nazwę to inaczej, casual może być? Jakbym nim był to by mi wystarczyły gierki pod Linuksem ale niestety bądź stety nie jestem i nie zamierzam być, więc póki co nie obejdę się bez Windowsa, a przynajmniej na to wskazuje najbliższa przyszłość.

Ale co mi z tego, że sporo jest gier które działają... I bardzo dobrze, ale nowości nie działają i tu mnie najbardziej boli... Poza tym więcej z tym kombinowania czasem niż zabawy więc sobie odpuściłem wieki temu. 

Jedyne co może teraz uratować granie na Linuksie to gry w chmurze, które robi się pomału popularne.

Co do gier z konsoli na PC, to gry z psx i ps2 działają lepiej w emulatorze, niż gry na PC pod Wine...

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> To chyba o czyms swiadczy?
> 
> Tylko brakuje czegos jak DirectX (oczywiscie w wersji natywnej) oraz firmy ktora zajelaby sie promocja. Bo jezeli chociaz w czesci przypadkow pod Linuskem gry dzialalyby plynniej, to albo daloby sie grac na starszym sprzecie w nowe tytuly, albo te same gry moglyby miec nieco lepsza grafike i/lub akcje (np wiecej AI).

 

Tu się zgodzę ale nie ma chętnych jak na razie... swego czasu na moim starym kompie jeszcze z radkiem 9200 ID SOFTWARE raczyła nas natywną wersją Doom 3, która działała znacznie wydajniej niż pod Windowsem  :Smile: 

----------

## sebas86

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Tu się zgodzę ale nie ma chętnych jak na razie... swego czasu na moim starym kompie jeszcze z radkiem 9200 ID SOFTWARE raczyła nas natywną wersją Doom 3, która działała znacznie wydajniej niż pod Windowsem 

  O ile ktoś ma szczęście i dobrze dobrany sprzęt (taki ze wsparciem sterowników, które nie są zrobione na odwal się  :Wink: ). Linux praktycznie się nie liczy jeśli chodzi o gry. Kilkanaście gier z wyższej półki to wciąż za mało, a i tak trzeba pamiętać, że większość tych produkcji ma swoje lata, w dodatku każda ma jakieś poważne wady, np. Doom jest zbyt hardcorowy dla większości potencjalnych odbiorców... seria gier Shadowgrounds, Trine chodzi dość ociężale i w dodatku na dzień dobry sypały się, Torcs to raczej aplikacja do zabawy w programowanie botów, Racer w wersji pod pingwina nie jest od dłuższego czasu aktualizowana. SuperTux... SuperTuxKart... można tak długo, bo gry są ale w większości nie na takim poziomie jakiego oczekiwaliby gracze. Uprzedzając argument o masie dobrych gier logicznych - te są dostępne nawet w nawigacji samochodowej lub aparacie cyfrowym, no i ileż można grać w reversi, karcianki, sapera, itd.

PS. Grał ktoś w No Gravity? To jest zdaje się jedyna i najlepsza kosmiczna strzelanka w 3D dostępna na pingwina za free (na GPL).  :Smile:  Niestety na stronie mają skopane linki do downloadu więc szukać należy np. tutaj http://sourceforge.net/projects/nogravity/.

----------

## Raku

Jest jeszcze UFO AI.

Myślę, że najwyższy czas, żeby któryś z modów przerzucił tą dyskusję do nowego wątku, bo zepsuliście Poe pożegnanie  :Wink: 

----------

